# Beerfest 2016 - Melbourne Brewers 26-27 Feb



## mudd (12/12/15)

Hi All

Details of beerfest are up - time to think about brewing for this comp the first in Vic for 2016, categories are up also
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/88747-the-melbourne-brewers-present-beerfest-26-27th-february-2016/?p=1331948, 

As always we will also be looking for judges and stewards, let us know if you are available.

Bottles are preferably PET or glass 600 - 750ml. 500ml is minimum.


----------



## Grainer (12/12/15)

Ill judge again


----------



## Yob (13/12/15)

gladwrap glass entries?


----------



## mudd (13/12/15)

Yob said:


> gladwrap glass entries?


ahh yes it is not necessary to wrap the bottle in glad wrap, I don't get it..... Stewards are busy enough without having to remove several layers of clingy plastic.

If your posting in an entry "bubble wrap" is appropriate. Not necessary if your dropping off at a pickup point though.


----------



## Yob (13/12/15)

its only the lid right? better that then an exploding bottle in the eye


----------



## mudd (13/12/15)

So do you want them glad wrapped Yob?


----------



## Yob (13/12/15)

Yes


----------



## MartinOC (13/12/15)

I'll stick my hand-up to Steward, as long as the glass bottles aren't required to be glad-wrapped. If you're not living on the edge, you're taking-up too much room.. :wacko:

Besides, Stewards are expendable, right?


----------



## Yob (13/12/15)

You are not required to wrap any bottles


----------



## mudd (13/12/15)

PET bottles are the go.


----------



## mudd (13/12/15)

So if your interested in judging or stewarding can you email your full name, mobile phone number and which session you are available for to Rich at [email protected]
Friday evening (about 7pm start)
Saturday morning
Saturday afternoon
Or all 3. Meal is provided for stewards and judges.

Also let us know what categories you enter in so we can put you in another category/table.
If you have a preference for style (ie. pale lagers) then put that in also.


----------



## Yob (13/12/15)

mudd said:


> PET bottles are the go.


problem is you wont get all entries in PET, people will submit all sorts of weird shit from champagne to stubbies..


----------



## manticle (13/12/15)

People submit whatever they've bottled in.


----------



## MartinOC (13/12/15)

Yob said:


> You are not required to wrap any bottles


Ooer! Special dispensation for people who know how to bottle properly?? :super:


----------



## Yob (13/12/15)

Yob said:


> You are not required to wrap any bottles at the comp


FTFM


----------



## DU99 (13/12/15)

Have to see if this expendable is available.


----------



## MartinOC (13/12/15)

The Expendables are always available for special missions......


----------



## GalBrew (15/12/15)

Yob said:


> problem is you wont get all entries in PET, people will submit all sorts of weird shit from champagne to stubbies..


That sounds vaguely familiar.......


----------



## mudd (11/1/16)

OK the other thread doesnt pop up in recent posts so just a bump in this one (sorry for the duplication).


Beerfest is now in Compmaster ready for entries to go in.
http://www.compmaste...page/selectcomp
Sign up or login (right hand side) before accessing link to the competition to prevent errors. Entries are $10

Just a reminder that this year we have specialties category back. We are expecting that to be a bumper category as there has been a real interest in making beers outside of the traditional styles in recent times. 

Also we are still short of judges and stewards (depending how many entries we get) put your name forward (PM me) even if you can only make it to 1 session.

Link to categories http://www.melbourne...ines-categories
Link to accommodation options for competition weekend http://www.melbourne...ent-information

Note compmaster admin is not available for a bit so any questions post them here and I'll see if I can answer them. 

Cheers
Brendan Coffey
Competion Manager 
Melbourne Brewers


----------



## manticle (11/1/16)

Those entering specialty styles should specify base style AND specialty ingredient. 'Belgian fruit beer' doesn't cut it and is impossible to judge fairly if that's the kind of details the judges get. Chocolate hazelnut robust porter, belgian golden strong with bretannomyces, Elderberry & hibiscus saison, etc.

Judge director - a bit unrealistic maybe but spec cat judges should have access to copies of all aabc styles so they can judge base beer and specialty ingredient properly. Base beer must be good, spec ingredient must be discernible, well integrated and add something worthwhile to the overall.

Good luck mb. Good to see the George is getting another run. Great pub. Go easy on friday you saturday morning judges (yes you know who you are).


----------



## fraser_john (12/1/16)

Compmaster not so ready? Had this issue this morning...


----------



## mudd (12/1/16)

Hi John. You need to login first. Or sign up. On right hand side of screen


----------



## fraser_john (12/1/16)

mudd said:


> Hi John. You need to login first.


Yeah, was just doing some testing and noted that, maybe something the system needs to manage more gracefully, "Please login first" error message


----------



## mudd (12/1/16)

Have made compmaster admin aware of it. He won't be able to do anything about it straight away though.
In the mean time please bear with it.


----------



## fraser_john (12/1/16)

mudd said:


> Have made compmaster admin aware of it. He won't be able to do anything about it straight away though.
> In the mean time please bear with it.


Yeah, I know he has his hands very full


----------



## mudd (14/1/16)

Poster


----------



## timmi9191 (18/1/16)

I cant seem to find information on entry cut off dates, drop off locations and rules regarding number of entries per style/sub-style.

can anyone please assist.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/1/16)

the following copied from Compmaster

http://www.compmaster.com.au/page/instructions


Entries Open:

Mon, 11 Jan 2016, 12:00pm (Australia/Melbourne)

Entries Close:

Sat, 13 Feb 2016, 12:00pm (Australia/Melbourne)

Entry Fee:

$10.00 AUD

Multi Entry Discount (for second and subsequent entries):

$2.00 AUD

Entry Instructions:

There are two ways to enter your beers:
*Online Entry*


Register your entries online at this site (click the "Enter Now..." link to the left)
Affix the label you are given after payment to the flat side of your bottle (covering the entire label with clear tape)
Drop your bottle off at your nearest drop off point.
Alternatively you can enter the old way:


Download the entry form from here
Fill it out
Put the entry form and payment into an envelope and attach it to your bottle with a rubber band
*Bottles without payment attached will not be accepted for registration, and can only be retrieved from the event venue.*
*Drop-off Details*
Entries may be delivered to the following participating Victorian Home Brew Shops:

Grain & Grape, 5/280 Whitehall St., Yarraville 3013
Greensborough Home Brewing Supplies, 22 Louis Street. Greensborough 3088
The Brewer’s Den, 253 Dorset Road Boronia 3155
Brewers Choice, 1389 Healesville Road, Woori Yallock, VIC. 3139
Keg King, Warehouse 2 33-35 Smith Rd, Springvale, VIC, 3171
 Postal entries are to be sent to The Brewers Den


----------



## Yob (18/1/16)

timmi9191 said:


> I cant seem to find information on entry cut off dates, drop off locations and rules regarding number of entries per style/sub-style.
> 
> can anyone please assist.


2 entries into a category substyle

for example, in specialty I could enter a wood aged and a fruit.



GrumpyPaul said:


> the following copied from Compmaster
> 
> http://www.compmaster.com.au/page/instructions
> 
> ...



ooh er...

there is some discussion about no paper entries? possibly for subsequent comps... dunno, I heard chatter about it so don't take my word for it yet..


----------



## timmi9191 (18/1/16)

Thanks guys, I couldnt get into compmaster when I posted, now I can..



Yob said:


> 2 entries into a category substyle
> 
> for example, in specialty I could enter a wood aged and a fruit.


Just to clarify, Does that mean for pale lager its possible to submit two entries but each much be a different style? For example you can enter a german pils and bohemian pils, but not 2 german pils.

Have I got that right?


----------



## Yob (18/1/16)

That's as I understand it yes.


----------



## Grainer (18/1/16)

timmi9191 said:


> Thanks guys, I couldnt get into compmaster when I posted, now I can..
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, Does that mean for pale lager its possible to submit two entries but each much be a different style? For example you can enter a german pils and bohemian pils, but not 2 german pils.
> ...


This is correct


----------



## mudd (18/1/16)

Not everything is completely up to date on this. Sorry I didn't know all these details were posted in Compmaster. They are conflicting with other information that has been put out. Some of this has been carried over from last year by the looks of it.
This will be clarified by the end of the week.

Cheers
Brendan Coffey
Competition Manager
Melbourne Brewers


----------



## mudd (18/1/16)

ooh er...

there is some discussion about no paper entries? possibly for subsequent comps... dunno, I heard chatter about it so don't take my word for it yet..[/quote]

I'll get back to you about this. You can definitely enter via compmaster though.


----------



## Andyd (18/1/16)

fraser_john said:


> Yeah, I know he has his hands very full


Thanks for the heads up.

I'd been hoping that I'd have the next version of CM ready for this, but plans went seriously awry with a death in the family among other delays.

This problem crops up occasionally for some. If you see the login box pop up on the left, even after you've already logged in, please use it to log in again and it should all be fine from there. 

Regards,

Andy


----------



## mudd (18/1/16)

Hi all,

Compmaster will be updated soon, as will the Melbourne brewers website.

Entry closing date has been extended to noon on 20th February. This will be a strict date/time.

There will be no paper based entries - all entries are to go through compmaster site. The link referred to above was for last years competition

Drop off points are
[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Grain & Grape, 5/280 Whitehall St., Yarraville 3013[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Greensborough Home Brewing Supplies, 22 Louis Street. Greensborough 3088[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]The Brewer’s Den, 253 Dorset Road Boronia 3155[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Brewers Choice, 1389 Healesville Road, Woori Yallock, VIC. 3139[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Keg King, Warehouse 2 33-35 Smith Rd, Springvale, VIC, 3171[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Home Make It. 4/158 Wellington Rd, Clayton VIC 3168[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10pt]· [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]Home Make It. 265 Spring St, Reservoir VIC 3073, Australia[/SIZE]


----------



## SergeMarx (25/1/16)

Would it please be possible to drop off entries to the Royal George as we did last year? Makes far more sense for we locals 

Cheers
Rhys


----------



## Yob (25/1/16)

SergeMarx said:


> Would it please be possible to drop off entries to the Royal George as we did last year? Makes far more sense for we locals
> 
> Cheers
> Rhys


If they follow the guidelines, are entered on compmaster then they will be accepted.

Note to all.

If bottling in glass please gladwrap up to and including the neck of the bottle (not the lids) with labels on the outside so we can read them. I'll put a picture up of what I mean later if its difficult to understand.


----------



## SergeMarx (25/1/16)

Cheers Yob,

I have a style question - I'm entering a Berliner Weisse, and I have primed one with fruit cordial (not much, it's just a note) and the other with plain sugar. Is the syrup primed variant going to be out of style due to that? If so I'll submit the unfruity one

Cheers


----------



## Yob (25/1/16)

only if its detectable and not within style, the following suggests that it may be OK

*Flavour: *Clean lactic sourness dominates and can be quite strong, although not so acidic as a lambic. Some
complementary bready or grainy wheat flavour is generally noticeable. Hop bitterness is very low. A mild
_Brettanomyces _character may be detected, as may a restrained fruitiness (both are optional). No hop flavour. No
diacetyl or DMS.


----------



## Yob (26/1/16)

This is the preferred method of bottle wrapping.

Ultimately, all glass bottles, with the exception of 500ml chmapas bottles (larger champas bottles not accepted) will be wrapped by the club on check in, so it would be appreciated if you guys could save us a lot of work and do this prior to entry.

we will ultimately be phasing out glass (except 500ml champas) from the comp over the next/few comps (_if I have my way_) but in the interim, we have decided that this is the safest method for now.

by way of explanation, we deem that there is a risk to stewards from bottle bombs, and while there have been no instances yet of a steward being hurt, we cannot rule it out, bottles of unknown origin, beginner brewers not fermenting out their brew, etc, we have all here seen the results of what bottle bombs can do, and Ive certainly seen over carbed bottles at a comp level so this is a risk mitigation process.

Happy to discuss further with anyone's questions.


----------



## mudd (26/1/16)

SergeMarx said:


> Would it please be possible to drop off entries to the Royal George as we did last year? Makes far more sense for we locals
> 
> Cheers
> Rhys


Hi SergeMarx
I see no problems with that so long as they are in Compmaster. For stewarding Yob or myself will check with royal George on number if entries they are holding. These will be the only ones we won't collate here in Melbourne.
A note here on AHB may be helpful as well to make sure we don't forget you.

I assume your coming along at some point?
Cheers Mudd.


----------



## Grainer (26/1/16)

The fruitiness is hop or yeast derived.. adding cordial will make it out of style.. put it in the fruit beer class.. suggestion.. my guess is it nay get marked down


----------



## Nullnvoid (26/1/16)

Just want to confirm because I don't think Yob saw the other thread but two 330ml bottles are not acceptable as an entry?

Cheers


----------



## MartinOC (26/1/16)

Yob said:


> This is the preferred method of bottle wrapping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only around the "shoulder" area of the bottle?

How many layers do you want?


----------



## Grainer (26/1/16)

I would imagine wrapping higher on the neck would be better.. my experience is the bottle breaks at he sectio above the section where it is wrapped


----------



## MartinOC (26/1/16)

Grainer said:


> The fruitiness is hop or yeast derived.. adding cordial will make it out of style.. put it in the fruit beer class.. suggestion.. my guess is it nay get marked down


Berlinner Weisse is often served with fruit/herb syrups in the glass, so adding them in the bottle for presentation to a judge may save an extra step & actually make them more "authentic".

Take your chances......


----------



## manticle (26/1/16)

If you're going to bother wrapping, wrap the whole thing except the lid.

My experience is that exploding bottles do not discriminate which bit of the bottle to break.

Either all or none.

Signed
busybody expat.


----------



## MartinOC (26/1/16)

Jesse is "Chiefy" on this one, so it's his call. His Comp, his Stewards, his concerns = his rules.

I'll be stewarding on this one & I'm prepared to open/serve beers wearing nothing but a mankini & safety-glasses, but I think it may be a bit off-putting to everyone, since I'm a scrawny runt & not attractive to anyone.

I've also skydived naked, so taking a risk is nothing new to me.......


----------



## Grainer (26/1/16)

I gotta see that mankini and safety glasses serving beers.. would suit a beerfeat weekend.. lol


----------



## Grainer (26/1/16)

Once my judging is fully confirmed ill booknin accomodation.. hopefully soon..


----------



## MartinOC (26/1/16)

Grainer said:


> I gotta see that mankini and safety glasses serving beers.. would suit a beerfeat weekend.. lol


Anyone who takes photographs will be shot on sight (or taken out the back, roughed-up & read the riot-act).


----------



## Grainer (26/1/16)

BOORAT ... BOOORAT !


----------



## Yob (26/1/16)

It's been my experience and observations that the most dangerous area of failure is at the neck or shoulder, the wrap shown above is a compromise on safety and being practical as the labels can still be read at check in. 

My personal preference is to abolish glass now... But not practical so close to comp.

Please keep in mind, this is a safety concern and I'm happy to investigate better options.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (27/1/16)

Gday lads, can we enter beers packaged in 1.25L PET? i.e. soft drink bottles?


----------



## mudd (27/1/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Gday lads, can we enter beers packaged in 1.25L PET? i.e. soft drink bottles?


yep that's OK.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (28/1/16)

Great, thanks mudd


----------



## DUANNE (28/1/16)

If the plan is to phase out glass bottles does that not make it difficult for people to enter beers such as ris or barley wine that could use some age in the bottle? While pet is good for short term it is guaranteed to oxidise a beer over anytime over six months.I know that you could still keg age and bottle closer to the day . but not everyone has the means. to do it or the money to afford a cpbf or Blichman gun even if they are kegging. in the past if I keg a beer but want to enter a comp in the future I would bottle off a couple in glass just incase I thought it would enter into the future, if it was bottled into plastic by the time a comp came up it would not be worth entering due to excessive aging that pet leads too.I can see why you would go that way from an ohs view point but imo it's going to lead to more substandard entries that otherwise could have been very good.


----------



## Yob (28/1/16)

Did you miss the 500ml champas exemption comment that I put in twice so far?


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/1/16)

Just want to confirm because I don't think Yob saw the other thread but two 330ml bottles are not acceptable as an entry?

Cheers


----------



## DUANNE (28/1/16)

I did not, it I didn't think triage capers are common in most homebrew kits.and 500 mil champers bottles aren't exactly thick on the ground either.as I say I can see where you're coming from but do you really want to exclude people from entering?just my two cents that's probably not worth that much but I personally just wouldn't bother entering.


----------



## Yob (28/1/16)

It's still a discussion at this point. 

However. 

Safety of comp stewards must be a priority, the middle ground is what had been done and that is asking people to gladwrap their bottles at the neck as shown.

Russ. No stubbles will be accepted.


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/1/16)

Thanks for clarifying 

Guess I'll have to start bottling one in bigger bottles to enter comps. PET of course


----------



## fcmcg (28/1/16)

Are Melb brewers offering accom at the venue , like they did last year ie $10 to stay on the floor and $20 for dinner ?


----------



## Yob (28/1/16)

I don't believe so, afaik.


----------



## Yob (28/1/16)

Let me clarify that, I don't believe the venue has put it on the table, it's not a decision made by Melbourne Brewers.

Stewards and judges will (I believe) get dinner Friday, lunch and dinner Saturday.


----------



## mudd (28/1/16)

There is local accommodation around the area. This year there is no eagles concert on so you should be able to get a room. 
Their will be some form of dinner arranged Sat night but not sure of cost or details.
Adding to Yob's note about meals you can also buy meals from venue for lunch and Fri night if your just their to socialise.


----------



## mudd (28/1/16)

One meal per session for judge/steward volunteers which is always the case.


----------



## MartinOC (28/1/16)

I think I'll just find a nice cozy tree to kip-under in the nearby park......with my brown paper bag-wrapped bottle of Spatlese Lexia.... h34r:


----------



## Yob (28/1/16)

Sleep? There will be no sleep.. Ill bring a keg of scotch ale?


----------



## DU99 (28/1/16)

This Post answer ???
http://www.melbournebrewers.org/index.php/competitions/beerfest/event-information


----------



## MartinOC (28/1/16)

Please don't Yob. That stuff has been the cause of several problems for me of late - not the least of which is a fractured bone in my right hand. It's absolutely LETHAL!!


----------



## dannymars (2/2/16)

bottled my berliner in 700ml champagne bottles


----------



## Yob (2/2/16)

ummm, how recently?

the rules are, they need to fit in a crate so that another crate can fit on top without disruption. those bottles dont fit the bill.

soz dude, that aint gunna fly. I'd sugest re bottling it.


----------



## Spookism (12/2/16)

Outsider here.
Just sent an entry in.

Not expecting much, but am looking forward to the feedback in working towards improving my homebrew.


----------



## Yob (12/2/16)

Spookism said:


> Outsider here.
> Just sent an entry in.
> 
> Not expecting much, but am looking forward to the feedback in working towards improving my homebrew.


feedback is always good to get, welcome to the circus circuit


----------



## Black n Tan (12/2/16)

Yob said:


> ummm, how recently?
> 
> the rules are, they need to fit in a crate so that another crate can fit on top without disruption. those bottles dont fit the bill.
> 
> soz dude, that aint gunna fly. I'd sugest re bottling it.


Are you going to have a maximum bottle size (300mm high x 90mm diameter) like VicBrew has planned? I think this is a better idea than no champagne bottles because they can vary in size and some may fit your crates. BTW none of these rules (including glad wrap request) are listed on the comp master site or your website from what I can see, so this may catch many people unawares.


----------



## Yob (12/2/16)

we have a current solution to the wrapping issue in that at entry, all bottles will have a gauze fitted to them, its a temporary solution IMO as shards would still become projected. So rather than confuse people at this point yet we will take on the task.

Re Bottle size. you can use whatever bottle you like within certain parameters, primarily, they must fit, without vertical protrusion, in crates as per Vicbrew, if they don't stack, they'll not be entered into the comp. It's up to the individual to ensure that their entries comply with the competition rules and regulations (and don't explode on the stewards)


----------



## GalBrew (12/2/16)

Have exploding bottles been an issue at past Beerfests? I must admit to being somewhat concerned that a bottle bomb could go off in my hands at VicBrew.


----------



## Yob (12/2/16)

No it hasn't, but that isn't the point.

We've certainly had gushers, infected, well over carbed bottles and the fact remains that just because it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean it won't happen. 

I'm a firm believer in minimising risks and dangers. Nobody can say there isn't a risk, so what's the solution that we all get home safely with all our eyes?


----------



## GalBrew (12/2/16)

Yob said:


> No it hasn't, but that isn't the point.
> 
> We've certainly had gushers, infected, well over carbed bottles and the fact remains that just because it hasn't happened yet doesn't mean it won't happen.
> 
> I'm a firm believer in minimising risks and dangers. Nobody can say there isn't a risk, so what's the solution that we all get home safely with all our eyes?


I agree wholeheartedly with you. I think wrapping bottles is a great idea. Just wondering if an event had lead to your precautions being implemented.


----------



## Black n Tan (12/2/16)

Yob said:


> we have a current solution to the wrapping issue in that at entry, all bottles will have a gauze fitted to them, its a temporary solution IMO as shards would still become projected. So rather than confuse It's up to the individual to ensure that their entries comply with the competition rules and regulations (and don't explode on the stewards)


Erm, don't want to sound pedantic, but what are the rules? I can't find them except for the following: "Two Entries are permitted per major category, one entry per style. Entries to be at least 500ml and preferably a single bottle"


----------



## Yob (12/2/16)

There are no stubbies accepted, no 750ml champagne bottles accepted. All bottles must fit in a crate without protruding so another crate can sit on top evenly.


----------



## manticle (12/2/16)

You forgot; all brewers must wear pants unless they have a certificate of exemption.


----------



## MartinOC (12/2/16)

manticle said:


> You forgot; all brewers must wear pants unless they have a certificate of exemption.


What about my self-declared mankini-with-safety-glasses excemption?


----------



## Yob (12/2/16)

manticle said:


> You forgot; all brewers must not wear pants unless they have a certificate of exemption.


FTFY


----------



## MartinOC (12/2/16)

OK, I'm a little confused here...

I've skydived nude... :super:

I've Ski'd nude on Bourke St. at Mt. Buller (in winter, of course!).. :beerbang:

I've done a few other things without clothes-on that would defy credulity that will not be discussed here.... B)

Why can't I serve beers to judges at Beerfest scantily-clad without an exemption certificate? 

Who's going to issue me one?????


----------



## manticle (12/2/16)

First of all; overuse of punctuation marks of any variety earns you a penalty. You must brew 5 batches in kinglake winter: pantless, shirtless and shoeless. You will be ineligible to enter the resulting beer in any vic comp.
Secondly; yob's interpretation of 'must wear pants' as 'must not' means brewing tackle debris likely exists in every champagne bottle, bound to gush. Wrap that shit in rubber: not plastic, my friends.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (12/2/16)

What about champagne bottles that are under 300mm high and under 90mm diameter?


----------



## manticle (12/2/16)

Still need pants.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (12/2/16)

No worries, pants it is


----------



## MartinOC (13/2/16)

manticle said:


> overuse of punctuation marks of any variety earns you a penalty. P,u.n:c;t"u'a!t~i`o?n NAZI!!
> 
> You must brew 5 batches in kinglake winter: pantless, shirtless and shoeless. No ******* way, Jose! I have be allowed to wear sandals, at least....(I have severe osteoarthritis in both feet)? Otherwise, I'm up for the challenge & will provide photographic evidence. Ner-ner!
> 
> You will be ineligible to enter the resulting beer in any vic comp. Why should the results of such extreme-brewing parameters/challenges be ineligible? Hmm..?


----------



## Yob (13/2/16)

peekaboo_jones said:


> What about champagne bottles that are under 300mm high and under 90mm diameter?


If they fit in a crate, 500ml or over they're good to go.


----------



## manticle (13/2/16)

> Why should the results of such extreme-brewing parameters/challenges be ineligible? Hmm..?


Because I am the ruler of all things


----------



## MartinOC (13/2/16)

Lord Acton had something poignant to say about that y'know....


----------



## manticle (13/2/16)

Where is he now huh?
Stroking his rather enviable beard?


----------



## MartinOC (13/2/16)

His quote will last longer than you'll last as a moderator on AHB..he he.. 

Beard notwithstanding..


----------



## manticle (13/2/16)

My role as mod here will hopefully not be the peak point of my clean shaven life.


----------



## mudd (14/2/16)

Hi All,

Just a reminder to get your entries in (paid for) and bottles delivered to home brew shops by next Saturday at noon. 

It's a great event to come along to for the whole weekend or just to drop in to check on proceedings. Beers coming back from the judging tables are generally passed around for tasting. Judging sessions are Fri night, Sat morning and Sat afternoon. Royal George also has an excellent beer list on tap as well as great food.

Cheers

Mudd


----------



## mudd (15/2/16)

Here is the list of prizes ...... drool :icon_drool2: 

View attachment Beerfest 2016 Prizes Summary.pdf


----------



## DU99 (15/2/16)

Wouldn't mind the sparge heater..


----------



## Yob (17/2/16)

getting close now..

My 4 entries are in the fridge getting a bit of TLC for the carb levels, got the PET's at 30 PSI so that when I take the SS CPF lids off and replace them the carb level should be just about right.. heres hoping.

2 in specialty (wood aged - Barrel RIS and Fruit - Raspberry RIS)
1 in Pale Ale - SWMBO thought it was too bitter and I said it was balanced.. well soon find out..
1 in stout RIS - will probably bomb as it's more a specialty that a normal stout.

Id put on in strong ale - Scotch ale but again, it's CERTAINLY more of a specialty and it'd bomb

Looking forward to next weekend.

:beerbang:


----------



## peekaboo_jones (17/2/16)

Sounds good Yob.
Last night I placed 3 entries.
American pale ale, Hefeweizen and a Bohemian Pilsner.
Had to throw the pilsner into an esky + heat pad to help carb it up a bit more, it was still pretty flat 2 weeks ago.
I can't make it again this year, hopefully I can sort my priorities out next time.
Sounds like a fantastic weekend away.
Goodluck everyone


----------



## Grainer (17/2/16)

I found a potential plastic bomb as I rushed the entry out of the fermenter .. it still had fruit sugars fermenting and now in a rush to get it out of circulation and replace it.. mind you it is FREAKING TASTY ! even if it is a gusher..I drank 3 bottles last night from the 5 Lt put aside.


----------



## Siborg (17/2/16)

I'm gonna be cutting it fine! My entry is in the fermenter still! Going to keg it, force carb it, CPBF it Thursday or Friday, and drop off to Greensy on Saturday morning!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/2/16)

I'm gonna be cutting it fine! My entry is in the fermenter still!

I was going to rack it of the yeast, add gelatin to secondary tonight, the bottle of Friday night (or saturday morning)

Going straight into pet and carbed up using a carb cap.

But more than likely will skip the gelatin stage and just chill for longer as I dotn know what time Ill get home tonight.


----------



## Grainer (17/2/16)

Ill be putting my entry without the suit this time...At least I get feedback on the base beer..


----------



## mxd (17/2/16)

dropped mine off last week 8
Hef, bock, apa, boh pil, german pil, irish red, special (3.6% APA), american barley


----------



## Grainer (17/2/16)

Entries.. fingers crossed.. all new brews from the Christmas Break mostly. With 2-3 experimental beers I have not tried before.
Baltic Porter Berliner Weisse Wood-aged Beer Vienna Lager Eisbock Strong Scotch Ale Russian Imperial Stout Munich Dunkel

Was tempted to put in my new barley wine and RIS but it needs a little more time to mellow out.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/2/16)

Grainer said:


> Baltic Porter Berliner Weisse Wood-aged Beer Vienna Lager Eisbock Strong Scotch Ale Russian Imperial Stout Munich Dunkel


Given the lack of punctuation do we assume that is one very special "speciality"


----------



## mudd (17/2/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> Given the lack of punctuation do we assume that is one very special "speciality"


Keep an eye out for that one at the judging table.


----------



## mudd (17/2/16)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I'm gonna be cutting it fine! My entry is in the fermenter still!
> 
> I was going to rack it of the yeast, add gelatin to secondary tonight, the bottle of Friday night (or saturday morning)
> 
> ...


I've never used gelatin but they reckon it drops clear in about 24hrs


----------



## [email protected] (17/2/16)

I bottled a batch on Saturday morning. Planning to enter it as my first go in a Victorian comp. It's a nice clean brew but to me lacks a wow factor. Nothing to lose so will see how it goes.


----------



## manticle (17/2/16)

With all the rushed brews, it sounds like Yob's precautionary measures are somewhat justified.
Tell me to shut up any time you please.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (17/2/16)

manticle said:


> Woth all the rushed brews, it sounds like Yob's precautionary measures are somewhat justified.
> Tell me to shut up any time you please.


Shut up Mudd


----------



## peekaboo_jones (17/2/16)

Just bottled an Azacca Citra APA tonight, too bad it wasn't made 4 weeks ago :-[


----------



## Siborg (18/2/16)

manticle said:


> With all the rushed brews, it sounds like Yob's precautionary measures are somewhat justified.
> Tell me to shut up any time you please.


With CPBF from a keg, isn't the chance of this greatly reduced? I mean, if you've fermented out a beer, carbed it in a keg, then filled it under pressure into a PET bottle... there's no secondary fermentation in the bottle and, unless you've inherited an infection between keg and bottle, wouldn't there be minimal to no chance of a bottle bomb? Or were you referring to the old secondary fermentation/carbonation in a dodgy old champagne bottle?



Slawson said:


> I bottled a batch on Saturday morning. Planning to enter it as my first go in a Victorian comp. It's a nice clean brew but to me lacks a wow factor. Nothing to lose so will see how it goes.


Nothing to lose at all, and valuable feedback to gain. If you get experienced judges evaluating your beer, you will hopefully get some honest and unbiased feedback that can help you improve the recipe for next time. Even if they don't say what to do next time, look up what they didn't like about it (if they didn't like it), and see how those things can be solved, or ask on here. And one important thing to remember with these comps: It may be the best beer in the world, but if it is entered in the wrong category or isn't in line with the style description, it won't do well.


----------



## manticle (18/2/16)

Not referring to finished beer being bottled via CPBF, no.

Beer that is rushed out of a fermenter to become bottled via whichever method - yes.


----------



## Siborg (18/2/16)

Well mine is still in the fermenter, but it finished fermenting at the start of the week. Just conditioning it.


----------



## droid (18/2/16)

could i express post to somewhere to receive tomoz?

ah entries closed 13th - i'm a bit light on anyway hehe


----------



## Siborg (18/2/16)

droid said:


> could i express post to somewhere to receive tomoz?
> 
> ah entries closed 13th - i'm a bit light on anyway hehe


I believe they are open until 12pm this saturday


----------



## Yob (18/2/16)

droid said:


> could i express post to somewhere to receive tomoz?
> 
> ah entries closed 13th - i'm a bit light on anyway hehe


Get the entry in compmaster and express post before 2 to the brewers den, check postage times to make sure


----------



## droid (18/2/16)

wow that was easy, had to request new password, punch in entry info, printed off labels,

now just have to cpbf and send to:

The brewers Den
253 Dorsett Rd
Boronia, VIC, 3155

?


----------



## Yob (18/2/16)

droid said:


> wow that was easy, had to request new password, punch in entry info, printed off labels,
> 
> now just have to cpbf and send to:
> 
> ...


Sounds like the right place to me.

We'll get hold of it and enter it in on Saturday arvo when we do the rest, the owner of the shop is a club member and will bring it along. just write on the parcel "beerfest entry" and you should be right

Cheers


----------



## droid (18/2/16)

thanks very much mate

:beer:


----------



## manticle (18/2/16)

Siborg said:


> Well mine is still in the fermenter, but it finished fermenting at the start of the week. Just conditioning it.



I'm sure it's both delicious and safe mate.

Was a slightly tongue in cheek referral to a number of posts all with the same 'quick, better get that shit bottled'' vibe.

It's the vibe of the thing, your honour.


----------



## Grainer (18/2/16)

If your referring to mine it was bottled 4 weeks ago.. but found it as a gusher,. hence withdrawing it!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/2/16)

I'm considering putting in two entries.

One that is primed to self destruct destroying all the competition except for my heavily armoured (and glad wrapped) entry.

MWAH HA HA HA


----------



## mudd (19/2/16)

Hi all a reminder that entries need to be dropped into pickup locations by midday. There is absolutely no leeway on this as comp is next weekend.
Good luck with your entries.
Looking forward to a great weekend. Hope to see a lot of the hb community there over the weekend.
Cheers
Mudd

PS: one less pale to be judged as the keg blew out when cpbf my bottle.


----------



## Yob (20/2/16)

Final day for entries.

Good luck to all entrants, may the froth be with us.


----------



## droid (20/2/16)

indeed good luck to all and thanks to everyone involved!


----------



## lobedogg (20/2/16)

Mudd and others,
My printer carked it just as I was printing labels this morning & by the time I got in to Officeworks and then G&G with my two bottles and kids in tow it was 12.30 and they'd already been picked up.Spewing!

Given the extenuating circumstances, is there any possible way of me getting them to you? I can express post or drop somewhere.

Apologies for even asking, I realise you've got a cut-off for a reason,but just thought I'd try my luck as they're bottled and paid for already. Cheers.


----------



## mudd (20/2/16)

lobedogg said:


> Mudd and others,
> My printer carked it just as I was printing labels this morning & by the time I got in to Officeworks and then G&G with my two bottles and kids in tow it was 12.30 and they'd already been picked up.Spewing!
> 
> Given the extenuating circumstances, is there any possible way of me getting them to you? I can express post or drop somewhere.
> ...


See PM. Bottom line is we are collating beers today.
Cheers Mudd


----------



## Grainer (20/2/16)

SPEWING.... pulled my cherry flanders red sour lark barrel aged beer from specialty class out of fears it was a gusher... just openednit and it is perfectly fine FML.. but what a great beer !.. OMG this tastes good


----------



## Yob (20/2/16)

droid said:


> indeed good luck to all and thanks to everyone involved!


Check your tracking mate, we don't think it turned up


----------



## droid (20/2/16)

spew!


607 19953796 091

Fri 19/02/16 13:24
Delivered at BORONIA VIC


Fri 19/02/16 06:24
With Australia Post for delivery today at WANTIRNA SOUTH VIC

Thu 18/02/16 12:57
Received by Australia Post at BAIRNSDALE VIC

feck thanks anyway, shit happens, someone will have an APA and a RIS in Boronia next week hehe


----------



## Yob (20/2/16)

What were your entry numbers? We have a no show list, 

that tracking says delivered right? The shop owner said the only Postal entry he got was fro south Australia.. 

Maybe he was high??


----------



## droid (20/2/16)

yep it says it was delivered 1.24pm Friday arvo

239 and 242

don't stress Jesse, i know you guys will be busy enough


----------



## dannymars (21/2/16)

threw in 4......

*German pils.*.. I think it's good. Nothing super special, but clean, clear and tasty.. (like a pils should be I guess)
*Hefe*... bit thin, slight sulfur... otherwise good
*Barrel aged porter *(entered in specialty (wood-aged) category)... this is a cracking drop tbh.
*APA*... obligatory entry, suspect slight diacetyl (I'm not good at detecting it as I get it confused with malt sometimes)... great hop character (late and dry hopped the absolute bejeezus out of this).

Wanted to enter a Berliner... but I bottled in champagne bottles and they already carbed (to 3.5 vols, not easy to re-bottle). Ah well, next time.

Thought about entering a fruit beer, didn't think it was good enough. 

Looking forward to the feedback!


----------



## Yob (21/2/16)

dannymars said:


> threw in 4......
> 
> *German pils.*.. I think it's good. Nothing super special, but clean, clear and tasty.. (like a pils should be I guess)
> *Hefe*... bit thin, slight sulfur... otherwise good
> ...


Speciality is one of the biggest cats over 2 flights, is your Porter actual barrel or chips? I've got a RIS in wood aged so looks like we're going head to head in there 

I managed a fruit RIS as well.. Tough category


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/2/16)

How many entries?


----------



## Yob (21/2/16)

Just shy of 200 from memory mate


----------



## [email protected] (21/2/16)

I've entered mine, after an evening at carwyn cellars drinking real good beers, then coming home to open mine I'm not convinced I'll do well. I've only entered one other comp in WA before and am curious hop the samples are poured? My beers are bottle conditioned/carbed and the second pour is always heaps cloudy from the stirred up yeast. Ideally I would imagine it's beast to give one steady continuous pour into a jug of some type then divide the jug amongst judges. I understand this is really not practical for a comp with such high numbers.


----------



## Yob (21/2/16)

this is exactly how the stewards are instructed to pour, one careful pour into a jug and then this is poured from the jug to the judges.

We do take a LOT of care in this arena mate, I personally assure you of it and will be responsible for ensuring the greatest care is given to all entrants beers.


----------



## Spookism (22/2/16)

Yob said:


> What were your entry numbers? We have a no show list,
> 
> that tracking says delivered right? The shop owner said the only Postal entry he got was fro south Australia..
> 
> Maybe he was high??


That was me!


I hope!


----------



## [email protected] (22/2/16)

Yob said:


> this is exactly how the stewards are instructed to pour, one careful pour into a jug and then this is poured from the jug to the judges.
> 
> We do take a LOT of care in this arena mate, I personally assure you of it and will be responsible for ensuring the greatest care is given to all entrants beers.


Awesome [emoji106] that's reassuring. Appreciate it.


----------



## dannymars (23/2/16)

Yob said:


> ....is your Porter actual barrel or chips?


Actual barrel 

(I scored a bunch of 15ltr barrels from the local boat sheds).... Unused (they were serving wine from bladders inside)...


----------



## mudd (24/2/16)

droid said:


> yep it says it was delivered 1.24pm Friday arvo
> 
> 239 and 242
> 
> don't stress Jesse, i know you guys will be busy enough


Hey mate, the entries were misplaced in the shop. As they were there in time we should be able to get them into the comp OK. 
They better taste good.
Cheers Mudd


----------



## Yob (24/2/16)

does that do anything to the current running sheets that Ive dutifully printed off yesterday?


----------



## droid (24/2/16)

mudd said:


> Hey mate, the entries were misplaced in the shop. As they were there in time we should be able to get them into the comp OK.
> They better taste good.
> Cheers Mudd


thanks very much!
i did ring Peter at the shop on Monday and he explained which was fine.
after all that i guess it would be reasonable to say both beers will probably now, in spectacular fashion, bomb...hahaha


----------



## mudd (24/2/16)

Yob said:


> does that do anything to the current running sheets that Ive dutifully printed off yesterday?


They're still in there. All good.


----------



## Yob (25/2/16)

droid said:


> thanks very much!
> i did ring Peter at the shop on Monday and he explained which was fine.
> after all that i guess it would be reasonable to say both beers will probably now, in spectacular fashion, bomb...hahaha


couldn't help but notice you have a wood aged in there.. wasn't it a condition of buying the barrel that you cant enter comps with it? B)


----------



## mofox1 (25/2/16)

Yob said:


> couldn't help but notice you have a wood aged in there.. wasn't it a condition of buying the barrel that you cant enter comps with it? B)


Won't fit in a milk crate. Problem solved. TY.


----------



## droid (25/2/16)

bloody fine print...gets me every time hehe

Yob, you know i owe you 2 bottles for the barrel and helping me get my head around what to do with it, which i haven't forgotten, not that you need it by the sounds of your alehouse volumes presently...

look at it this way - you're kinda lucky now coz you can check in on whether the judges could hold it down, if not it might save you future regurgitation issues and me...the bottles

win win

this is my first ever comp, we get treated more delicately with feedback no? i am a flower


----------



## Yob (25/2/16)

droid said:


> this is my first ever comp, we get treated more delicately with feedback no? i am a flower


https://youtu.be/SkiOEFGQGFU


----------



## DU99 (25/2/16)

The stewards are issued with Silk gloves....and face mask's so no contamination can happen


----------



## mudd (25/2/16)

Frivolities start tomorrow night. Well actually at lunch time tomorrow for some.


----------



## manticle (25/2/16)

Frivolities?
You mean Linton?
Hope the bacon and eggs is free flowing


----------



## Yob (25/2/16)

dunno about tmoz, Im officially "on duty" now..

feeling pretty frivilly too...


----------



## mxd (26/2/16)

good luck guys


----------



## Toper (26/2/16)

On my way there in 30 minutes time,BRING IT ON !!! :drinks: :beerbang: :kooi:


----------



## Yob (27/2/16)

Smashing it..

Droid, you're up next


----------



## droid (27/2/16)

h34r:


----------



## mudd (27/2/16)

Judging winding up.


----------



## mudd (27/2/16)

Late entry into the pale lager category. 0.8% Hahn with Simcoe hop shot.


----------



## mudd (27/2/16)

mudd said:


> Late entry into the pale lager category. 0.8% Hahn with Simcoe hop shot.


caned by the judges.


----------



## droid (27/2/16)

Haha brilliant

Keep the pics coming guys!


----------



## Andyd (27/2/16)

G'day all,

Well, Beerfest 2016 is wrapped up after a great couple of days - if you didn't get up here you missed out!

Results and scoresheets are all online on CompMaster now (sorry for the delay  )

Summary
Full Results

Well done to everyone who placed, and a big thank-you to everyone who came out to the Royal George Hotel to make this a successful competition.

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## droid (27/2/16)

thanks to all - really appreciate results up so quick like that!

have a great night and a good brekky eh


----------



## DU99 (27/2/16)

Thanks Guys for a good day :beer:


----------



## mxd (27/2/16)

well done all, and WOW the results so quick, thank god (Andy) for computers


----------



## Spookism (28/2/16)

Well done to the winners.

Thanks for the feedback which is what I was mainly after.

Hopefully I can use it to make some major improvements to my rookieness...


----------



## Grainer (28/2/16)

Thanks guys.. GREAT weekend and thank you to everyone involved.


----------



## bullsneck (28/2/16)

Thank-you for the promptness of the results. Very much appreciated!


How's the head, Grainer? How many Specialties did you end up judging?

Looks like a big day for all.

ps - Bayside FTW!


----------



## Grainer (28/2/16)

43 Pale Ales.. sat and about 10 or so Specialties fri. (Not including mine)we swapped judges for that.. a judge failed to show i think so i was called in at the last minute.. was never meant to judge friday.. but it was fun.

Clubs need to start putting judges forward to help the fellow clubs out.. its a good experience and great to help out fellow brewers and learn a few things as well. .. like .. i dont want to judge 43 Pale Ales again LOL..


----------



## DU99 (28/2/16)

Writers cramp main issue on 43 pale ales


----------



## droid (28/2/16)

It seems with most comps on the forum that the winners and people who got on the podium don't really celebrate their winnings on the thread?

I would have thought the organisers and all the judges, stewards and volunteers would want to see some celebration, confirming the validity and success of the comp? ...it's all very polite and people keep quite a low profile - is this just our Australian way of keeping things in check?

I don't want to keep things in check, and erm, a bit like one judges comment on my "other" entry, it's "underwhelming"

...with a 3rd place - equal points to 2nd place and squeezing out Yob I feel like runnning naked through the countryside and telling everyone about it and posting about it here - no?


----------



## Grainer (28/2/16)

droid said:


> It seems with most comps on the forum that the winners and people who got on the podium don't really celebrate their winnings on the thread?
> 
> I would have thought the organisers and all the judges, stewards and volunteers would want to see some celebration, confirming the validity and success of the comp? ...it's all very polite and people keep quite a low profile - is this just our Australian way of keeping things in check?
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the win


----------



## droid (28/2/16)

Grainer said:


> Congratulations on the win


erm, placing...

thankyou and may i say...

CONGRATS TO YOU ! and if i had been there i'd spray some beer on you, that was a big score!


----------



## mudd (28/2/16)

droid said:


> It seems with most comps on the forum that the winners and people who got on the podium don't really celebrate their winnings on the thread?
> 
> I would have thought the organisers and all the judges, stewards and volunteers would want to see some celebration, confirming the validity and success of the comp? ...it's all very polite and people keep quite a low profile - is this just our Australian way of keeping things in check?
> 
> ...


Consider your placing celebrated (in your own naked way). Well done though, there were some great beers in specialty-very hotly contested category.
As for celebrating we tend to do plenty at the event. 

Cheers Mudd.


----------



## droid (28/2/16)

...celebrating at the event...point taken

and thank you!


----------



## dannymars (29/2/16)

WOW!

2 X 3rd place.... I'll take that 

6th in pale ale not to bad with 43 entries... 

fairly surprised that my barrel aged porter bombed out so hard... I thought that was the best of the 4! haha


----------



## droid (1/3/16)

congrats Dan, pretty consistent hey? 2 podiums and three top 10's - very tidy!

I see there's still no update on who got the novice brewer ???


----------



## Grainer (1/3/16)

Im su re they will put it up soon..


----------



## mudd (1/3/16)

It's on count back- we found we had some out of date info from vicbrew.


----------



## droid (1/3/16)

ah ok

btw- my mrs was looking at the results with me and she wanted to know why the person with the last name "kolsch" appeared multiple times in one category...god love her


----------



## Edgebrew (2/3/16)

A big thanks to all that made Beerfest happen. Thanks for also getting the results out so quickly!!!

Very happy with 1st place in pale ale.


----------



## Grainer (2/3/16)

Edgebrew said:


> A big thanks to all that made Beerfest happen. Thanks for also getting the results out so quickly!!!
> 
> Very happy with 1st place in pale ale.


The pale ales were a very hard slog with 43.. so I am sure ur pale ale stood out from the crowd and deserved the win.. good brewing


----------



## Edgebrew (2/3/16)

Grainer said:


> The pale ales were a very hard slog with 43.. so I am sure ur pale ale stood out from the crowd and deserved the win.. good brewing


Cheers. Thanks for doing it. 

I'd like to give judging a go.


----------



## Yob (2/3/16)

Edgebrew said:


> Cheers. Thanks for doing it.
> 
> I'd like to give judging a go.


Get along to the comps mate, just come as a guest to the next one and talk to the comp director, they'll usually try to get you at a table just as an extra for a bit, kind of like a warm up before you can commit to a whole flight, then pop over and see the chief steward who will likely let you steward a few out, get a feel for which role your like, some folks do both depending on how many hands are available over the comp.

_*Big*_ shout out to all the stewards for this comp, ran very smoothly thanks to all the effort put in over the weekend (and even in the preparation) its a tough gig and comps don't run smoothly without that prep work, so again, well done stewards it was as smooth as silk and would not have been so without each of your inputs.


----------



## mudd (2/3/16)

Echoing Yob's comments, the biggest contributor to what was a successful comp was people willing to put there hand up to volunteer, and then showing up when they said they would.
None of our tables blew out the timings thanks to stewards being in control which was great.
Not to downplay the work of the judges themselves, not an easy job at all. Hand cramps main problem.
Big well done also to AndyD, Getting the comp results sorted and published including score sheets available online within 2hrs of judging finishing has to be some form of record.
There's a hell of a lot of work that goes on behind the scenes for the comps to happen, so well done to all of those people.

Cheers Mudd.


----------



## Grainer (2/3/16)

My hands were killing by the end trying to get through the flight..and I got an offsider to scribe .. hehehe.. yeah i know.. SOFT!! not used to writing so much ... computers.. the next generation of judging.. straight into compmaster with iPADS.. hint hint 
and I hope we did justice to the beers with the scoresheets..


----------



## dannymars (2/3/16)

mudd said:


> It's on count back- we found we had some out of date info from vicbrew.


any word yet? got my hopes on this bad boy  prize is actually epic as.


----------



## Grainer (2/3/16)

Good luck.. i got it last year and was amazaed how much there was.. wonderful to have such huge support from the sponsors


----------



## sharpcliff (2/3/16)

How is best novice brewer chosen? What's the criteria?


----------



## dannymars (2/3/16)

I know one criteria, and that's the you must not have placed 1, 2 or 3 ever before.


----------



## sharpcliff (2/3/16)

I think you got it Dan. 

"Awarded to the highest placed brewer who has not previously received a placing at a Vicbrew compeition." is what I found on the MM IPA brew comp results.


----------



## Grainer (2/3/16)

Yes this is correct.. how many placings did you get Dan.. 2 may do it? Most of the people i saw get placings have placed in previous comps...good luck to all the people up for the award


----------



## sharpcliff (2/3/16)

Or a single 2nd place for me. I dunno how it works. A novice may have gotten a first as well. Fingers crossed either way.


----------



## Grainer (2/3/16)

A second may do it.. depends on countbacks and entries.. the suspense is great lol... drum roll!!!


----------



## droid (2/3/16)

Guys please, equal 2nd in the spec category surely is in with a chance, i mean c'mon, it's special and um, someone help me out here...

Ok seriously Dan finding out you're a novice has left me empty...hehe


----------



## mudd (2/3/16)

Just to keep you hanging .. Don't know the winner yet. We are on to it.
Yes any placing in a VicBrew sanctioned comp means your no longer a novice.


----------



## Andyd (2/3/16)

Ok... We confirmed that Jessie McFayden (Yobb) took out best novice... Well done Yobb!

Oh, and thanks for bringing along the hop shots on the weekend... What an amazing amount of fun they turned out to be!

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## Grainer (2/3/16)

OMG.. go Yobb!! Never expected you to be a novice! Great work mate... Bring on more Russians !! A damn fine brewer..


----------



## Mardoo (3/3/16)

Ha! Awesome! Congrats Yob


----------



## Yob (3/3/16)

You don't say!! Dafuq!


----------



## droid (3/3/16)

congrats Jesse!

bastid!!

damn now i'm no longer a novice...oh well, good stuff


----------



## Yob (3/3/16)

You know, it's weird as that beer I thought would bomb as being not to style given that it was a blended barrel aged and a young(ish) beer.. But the actual barrel aged bombed as a low 30's beer... Erm...

Rock on blended beers!

Just goes to show you never can tell.


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/3/16)

Wow, was not expecting that! Congratulations Yob!


----------



## mudd (3/3/16)

Well done Jesse.


----------



## mofox1 (3/3/16)

LOL! Funny as.... Congrats too.


----------



## DU99 (3/3/16)

well done Jess


----------



## sharpcliff (3/3/16)

Congrats Yob! 

Makes sense the highest points takes it. Great job!


----------



## dannymars (5/3/16)

Excellent work Yob!


----------

